# New here and have a question about ridding horse hair tails of the smell



## Puttin510 (May 25, 2011)

Hello first of all. My boss buys pelts of all types, I always thought the skunk was the worst smelling, But he recently purchased horse hair tails. Skin included. Problem is they smell really bad. Is there anything that can be done at this point to make them smell better?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Puttin, I'm not the guy to tell you about getting rid of stink, but I'm pretty sure one of the guys on this board will be able to help you out.


----------



## Puttin510 (May 25, 2011)

I sure hope so. Having to clean up those tails, brushing them out getting salt out. Its just nauseating... LOL Thank you Hope help is on the way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the worse thing I've been around are Wolf hides, the first one I did was so bad for smell ( they all roll around in their kills ) that I spent most of the time outside the cabin bleary eyed and gagging, any after that I washed the hide first in a pail with dish soap and water. Put on the stretcher to clean and dry-- if the horse tails haven't been cleaned and dried properly that could be the problem, if the smell is in the hair then wash and rinse in soap and water then re-dry.


----------



## Puttin510 (May 25, 2011)

Oh God.... Sigh, that would probably be me having to do that. Do horses roll in filth? They don't kill things so it couldn't be rolling in their kill. Maybe we can try one out and then see if the other 60 need it... Thank you Hassell and Youngdon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check back as someone else may have a different answer, although to be honest hassell is VERY knowledgeable about these matters.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Puttin510. I'm sure hassell is right, remember what end of the horse the tail is!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Puttin510! I dont know anything about your question, but as some help---- try smearing just a small amount of vicks vapor rub right under your nose; cant hurt!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm staying outta this one. I'm just going to stand back and watch, 10-4!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome puttin510 !! Unfortunately they let the carcasses lay around at the processors and that's where the smell comes from. Alot of folks I know use a dry rub product for taxidermy to get the smell out. Can't recall the name but I'm sure someone can help out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Check back as someone else may have a different answer, although to be honest hassell is VERY knowledgeable about these matters.


 I don't know about the knowledgeable part but I know what worked for me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Puttin510 said:


> Oh God.... Sigh, that would probably be me having to do that. Do horses roll in filth? They don't kill things so it couldn't be rolling in their kill. Maybe we can try one out and then see if the other 60 need it... Thank you Hassell and Youngdon.


 Welcome, by the sounds of it that must be part of your job description!!HA!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT puttin510.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Baking soda---hyd. peroxide---and a bit of dawn dish soap usally takes the smells off of any furs or leather.


----------



## twinstwo (Jul 19, 2010)

Smells like the north end of a horse going south.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would try a shampoo made for horses. I know we use them on are live horses and it cleans them up pretty good. The conditioner well also make it easier to brush out any nots. if you dont need the skin could you cut the hair off the skin that might help.


----------

